# Wellington, New Zealand



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's a few I took at around 7pm sunday night <3









some random dude decided to pose on this propeller
































baby duckies!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice Pics, I like it
regards


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

a few pictures from todaaaay









































and a couple of huge panos~
scroll---->








scroll---->









k ta


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicely composed pics! Would love to visit Wellington one day.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see this city in one month.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

some recents for ye








scroll---->
















































and my cameras poor attempt at a night shot a few weeks back
scroll-->


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Those monkeys have a good view from their pad. These are great photos Spotila. Wellington also looks really good at night also.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, Spotila, and I will move this thread to the proper section: Urban Showcase. Please post all future self taken pictures there!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

no white Porsches in Wellington?

what a shame:bash:


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

by me


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks like Cape Town minus Table Mountain.


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

or San Fran without the Bridge...
Seattle without the Needle...
and Melbourne plus the beaut. scenery!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Is Wellington close to the great vineyards of New Zealand? We are big fans of NZ Sauvignon Blanc here in Ontario.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wellington its awesome! Very nice shots :cheers: kay:


----------



## sukceno (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing panoramas


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Spot. I am sure that you won't mind me adding to your thread. God ! I love this city so much :cheers:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Spotila ! we need more pics mate  In the meantime:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Nick.Yeah (Dec 7, 2006)

Ahh, this thread makes me want to go and take photos...


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

SYDNEY said:


> Spotila ! we need more pics mate


!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Nick.Yeah said:


> Ahh, this thread makes me want to go and take photos...


Please do, we haven't been to Wellington for ages and I would love to see some updates.




spotila said:


> !!!!


Not quite sure what to make of this ??? Have you moved back to Napier ?


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope still here, I'll get ya'll some


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

spotila said:


> Nope still here, I'll get ya'll some


Lucky boy  Thanks mate.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Man Wellington puts Canberra to shame. 

Possibly the coolest city on Oceania!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

city_thing said:


> Man Wellington puts Canberra to shame.
> 
> Possibly the coolest city on Oceania!


I adore Wellington, a smaller version of Melbourne but with a fantastic setting, what more can you ask for


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

A few from today

Out towards the Hutt Valley









Toward Khandallah, Ngaio









Southern suburbs 









Wellington International 









CBD









Te Aro









Mt Cook/Brooklyn etc


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the updates Spotila. Craigy and I hope to be in Wellington by the end of the year. It will be gr8 to see this fabulous city again :cheers:


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

One of the most beautiful cities in the world. Thanks for the pics Nicco !


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Nicco said:


>


Two of my favourite older Wellington buildings. And I love the artwork in the street in front of it as well.

Despite the many modern additions Wellington has many beautiful older building which they've kept.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Wellington is one FANTASTIC city.

I just love the way it clings to the hills and that you can see the sea from nearly everywhere.

It also has some of NZ's great buildings


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

spotila said:


> A few from today
> 
> Out towards the Hutt Valley


The harbour looks gorgeous here.


----------



## kegan (Jun 14, 2007)

Wellington City
Saturday - 30/5/09
















​


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

Lovely place.

Regards.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Perhaps not enough old buildings for me to really fall for it, but still it looks a very nice, liveable place. Yet it's to far for me to go and visit it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

FANTASTIC pics Kegan. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

A few more from today

starting with a pano from wrights hill fortress
scroll--->
















A dreary city today
















The Terrace








Newly unclad Chews Lane looking mighty fine


----------

